# Help my new Chihuahua is sick and won't eat!!



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought my first ever Chihuahua today. He is so cute and was running around like crazy. After he got tired and lay down for a nap he started acting weird, lying there and not doing anything. He hasn't eaten since he has been here and hasn't had a drink either. He has gone pee but not poop and his eyes are running a lot.

The breeder said that she gave him his first vaccination today could that be making him sick? What do I do to make him eat? He hasn't eaten since 12:00 this morning and I am really worried about him! Is there anything I can do???


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Is he a puppy? If he is it could be hypoglycemia, (low blood sugar) or it could be a reaction to the vaccine. If he is showing signs of hypoglycemia you need to get some sugar into him ASAP, so rub some honey/syrup/nutrical etc on his gums. Then make sure he eats something with protein, so try him with cooked meat or eggs if he isn't interested in eating.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes he is a 9 week old puppy.
After posting this thread I pushed so puppy food into his mouth, after he tasted it he stared eating on his own. He then pooped. But he still hasn't had a drink should I force him to drink as well or will he be ok?

He did have some energy but got rid of it pretty fast and is now curled up on my lap, do you think he is ok are should I still feed him some sugur???

Thanks do much!!!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

a tad bit of honey won't hurt him amd do encourage him to drink. or maybe soak his food so it is watery. and enjoy the cuddles ad it is a good opportunity to bond. how is he doing now?


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Always have honey on you when having a puppy ! Their blod sugar can drop super fast and they need a pick me up ASAP ! Otherwise the outcome can be fatal  

Vaccination can make them a little extra sensitiv for a couple of days, make sure he rests a lot and keep him warm, and give him small amounts of food often ! Good luck, hope you will post a picture XOXO


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

9 weeks is young to be away from momma. Keep his gums rubbed with the honey on a regular basis and I would definitely get him some puppy formula asap. He may not be fully ready for all solid food. I would keep food down for him at all times and give him puppy formula.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This baby needs to eat 4-5 times a day. A good grain free, all life formula like, Fromm, Acana, Now, Evangers, etc. is best of the dry foods. Of course, if you want to do raw, there are pre-made raw foods, like Stella and Chewies, KiwiPeak among others.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your comments!!! 
I fed him some honey before I went to bed and he is doing fine this morning! Has all his energy back and is running around and exploring everything 

Woodard2009 People keep on saying that he is to young to be away from his mother but the only reason he is away from her is because he was the biggest pup of the litter and was already weaned. I would have rather he stayed with his mother longer but the breeder was ok with him leaving sooner but we wanted to wait till he was at least 9 weeks.
And I soak his puppy food that was sent with him from the breeder. He was eating the same food that he was when he was 6-7 weeks old.

The brand of dog food is Now.

Here are some pictures of my little Joey for AnnHelen:



Joey meeting my Border Collie/Black Lab cross Monique, and my older sister's Australian Shepherd Tessa.




[URL=http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/CanucksStar17/media/DSC_7399_zps24799b79.jpg.html]


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

CanucksStar#17 said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments!!!
> I fed him some honey before I went to bed and he is doing fine this morning! Has all his energy back and is running around and exploring everything
> 
> Woodard2009 People keep on saying that he is to young to be away from his mother but the only reason he is away from her is because he was the biggest pup of the litter and was already weaned. I would have rather he stayed with his mother longer but the breeder was ok with him leaving sooner but we wanted to wait till he was at least 9 weeks.
> ...


I totally understand and many people have taken pups younger than that with no problems. I only mentioned that because all pups are not created equal and this little fellow might need a little extra time on puppy formula. I did not mean to offend or sound like it's wrong to have a pup too young, as it happens all the time for many different reasons as you said. Just trying to offer some advice why he's acting the way he is. He's adorable by the way and looks like he's doing better.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better. He is soooo cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little darling..love his colouring...glad he is feeling better...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Now is an excellent all life grain free product. Make sure he is getting a feeding in the morning, noon, 5 pm, and 10 pm. If you can, leave food down at night in a puppy playpen, or really large crate; so that you can put down a large pee pad (30x36") that you can get a pharmacy. Human underpads. I use washable human underpads for my chi's playpens.


----------

